# Id Pleaze



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

View attachment 67602


View attachment 67606


View attachment 67605


View attachment 67607


View attachment 67608


Got it at the LFS Today


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more like a S. sanchezi.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Agree :nod:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

S. sanchezi


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SAN cheesey.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with S. sanchezi too


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

if you want some more a friend of mine is schoaling some and he wants to sell them for cheap.
wes


----------

